# Cafes in Kent



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello guys,

We're going out to Kent soon - I was wondering if you could recommend any decent café's?

Many thanks,

Kas


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Kent is a big place. Which towns are you likely to be visiting?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah ha! Thats why i did so bad at geography!

Maidstone to be more specific!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Any ideas there glenn?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Goodness, there's nothing in/around maidstone!









What a shame


----------

